# Prolapsed left eye :(



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Long story short - I found out Prick had a problem with his eye tonight. I called Kim of Tiggy Winkles hedgehogs right away. She said take him to the emergency vet to get meds and a better opinion and I did just that. 


When I got there I talked with the vet and neither she nor I could come up with a good reason of what would cause a prolapsed eye. My only thoughts are he might have got a shaving stuck in his eye or around that area and tried to scratch it out OR he was running in his wheel and tripped some how. my options are/were 1) sx at the vet (not an exotic specialist) 2) eye lube/analgesic meds and see an exotic specialist for sx tomorrow. I went with the 2nd option. 

Im following the instructions that the vet gave me - Keep his cage clean, keep him in a quiet and warm room. I will not be going back to shavings in case this was because he was scratching at his eye. He will be going in tomorrow for surgery of some sort. The eye is litterally out of the socket and dried but Im doing what I can to make it better for him. When I tried to give him meds earlier he pawed them away and got his front paw caught on the eye.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a couple of proptosed eyes here. They can be caused by a tumour behind the eye, scratching at the eye, or injury. I was told, if they bump the eye on something, it may appear fine at the time but can proptose a few days or a week later. 

The eye will need to be removed, the socket cleaned out and the eyelid stitched shut. While in the surgery for this, the vet can check for a tumour. He will be fine with no eye and chances are his behaviour will not change in the least. The only difference we noticed with Emma was that after she lost the eye she would only wheel with blind side out. 

He'ell be fine.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

He had surgery done and hes running around. He even pooped and peed on me a few minutes ago so hes feeling like his old self. Im careful to approach him from the right side so he can see me coming since he had his left eye removed. His stitches should dissolve in a few days and when they do Ill put his wheel back in his cage.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great news.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad Litch is getting back to his old self and feeling better  He's very lucky to have such a great hedgie parent that got him the care he needed so quickly.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad he is doing so well!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

This is great news. Please keep us posted on your lil' one.


----------



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

yey! so happy your baby is ok


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing well.


----------

